# 10-12 [Top Slot on the Streamer]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

*The Report:*

Hit the water with my good buddy Mike a couple nights ago hoping to go search for some tarpon. Unfortunately the water was WAY too rough, so we made the best of our [quickly] failed trip & opted for a few dock lights instead. Caught several fish, including some shorts, a nice speck, & this 26.75'' slot. I have caught dozens of bulls on the fly, but this was my first time targeting slot-sized fish, so I was ecstatic when my buddy managed to scoop this top slot fish up in the net after my solid five minute brawl with her! She ate a weighted, mainly fluorescent pink streamer that I tied - guess I'll be tying a few more of those!









*Tight lines everyone. *


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Nice fish. Looks like a steelhead fly!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Dunt said:


> Nice fish. Looks like a steelhead fly!


Thanks man! Yeah, I actually tied it very similar to some steelhead flies that my buddy who is stationed in Alaska sent me. Good eye!


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

How about posting a Pic of the fly. Looks intresting


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

daniel9829 said:


> How about posting a Pic of the fly. Looks intresting


Absolutely! I will do that as soon as I get a chance man.


----------

